# Happy Birthday 4metals



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 19, 2018)

Happy Birthday 4metals!

I hope you have an excellent birthday!

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthday 4metals have a great day.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 20, 2018)

Enjoy it 4metals. 8) 8)


----------



## Shark (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday and many thanks for all the information you have shared.


----------



## Lou (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthday sir!!


----------



## kurtak (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday my friend 8) :G 

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday, 4metals!


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 20, 2018)

Happiest of birthdays to you!!


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthday!

Can't say that without thinking of frosty the snowman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuchugold (Dec 20, 2018)

:G :G :G :G


----------



## butcher (Dec 20, 2018)

Lets All Sing ...MMMM Happy birthday to you, Happy Birthday 4Metal's...and Many morrr.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 20, 2018)

Have a fantastic birthday!


----------



## 4metals (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you all, traveling down south for the Christmas /birthday circuit. 
Waiting for the phone to stop ringing so I can get on the retirement train! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 21, 2018)

Happy belated birthday sir!


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 22, 2018)

Joining the wishes, 4metals


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 22, 2018)

Better late than never yea?
Happy Birthday Sir Metals!


----------



## IdahoMole (Dec 23, 2018)

Sorry I am late. Happy belated birthday 4metals. I, along with many I am sure, are very thankful for all of the information you continue to share with the forum. You are always thorough and friendly.

Jason 
PS. Retirement better not mean retirement from the forum! :evil:

edited for spelling


----------

